# Filetiergabeln fixieren glitschige Fischhaut



## gismowolf (13. November 2003)

Aus alten Pinseln kann man mit wenig Aufwand Filetiergabeln anfertigen,mit deren Hilfe man glitschige und rutschige Filets
zum Enthäuten fixieren kann.Ich habe solche Werkzeuge schon
gut 10 Jahre in Verwendung.Zuerst werden die Pinselhaare und der Metallstreifen,der die Haare zusammenhält mit einer Zange gewaltsam entfernt.Dann wird der Holzgriff allseitig abgeschliffen
und in den Holzteil,auf dem die Pinselhaare plaziert waren,6 bis 8
gleich tiefe Löcher mit 3,5mmø in einer Reihe gebohrt.In einer Schlosserei besorgt man sich einen Edelstahlschweißstab mit 3,2mm ø und schleift auf 6-8 gleich lang abgesägte Teilstücke eine scharfe Spitze dran.In jedes Loch wird ein Tropfen Superkleber gedrückt,die angespitzten Schweißdrahtstücke
eingeschoben und dann die Filetiergabel mit den Spitzen gegen
ein Stück Hartholz gedrückt,bis der Superkleber angezogen hat.
Anschließend wird die Filetiergabel einige Male lackiert und ein praktisches Werkzeug ist fertig.Viel Vergnügen beim Basteln!


----------



## Ossipeter (13. November 2003)

Toller Tip!


----------



## Robert (14. November 2003)

Hi,

Ich hab mal gehört, dass es sowas für relativ kleines Geld im Imkerbedarf gibt. (Nachbar ´hat ein paar Bienenvölker)
Wird soweit ich weis, da zum Aufkratzen der Waben verwendet.

Ich muss mal den Nachbarn fragen, wieviel so ein Teil kostet.

Andererseits fällt dann der Spass beim Basteln weg.

Robert


----------



## Andal (15. November 2003)

Diese Imkergeräte heißen Entdeckelungsgabel und Wabenegge.
Die Kosten liegen bei etwa 8,- €

Wobei die Wabenegge mit ihren an der Spitze rechtwinkelig gebogenen Zinken die bessere Lösung ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2003)

Ist eigentlich alles zu wackelig. Ich mach da kein großes Brimborium. Mein Kumpel hat eine andere, sehr gute Methode entwickelt: Er erledigt all diese Arbeiten auf einem Stück Kunstrasen - und nix rutscht mehr. Hab das auch nicht geglaubt, geht aber fantastisch und ist schnell wieder zu spülen.


----------



## masch1 (15. November 2003)

Hi ich halt mich auch an die Wabenegge


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2003)

Gleitet überhaupt nix. Ich filetier ja auf der Fläche und nicht zwischen den Fingern. Meine Fische mach ich bereits auf meinem kleinen Boot auf See fix und fertig - und das nicht wenige. 
Flach hinlegen, 1 cm über dem Ende einschneiden und abziehen.
Dazu brauch ich weder Schuster noch Imker!


----------



## gismowolf (15. November 2003)

@Dolfin
Für solche Scherze wie filetieren auf einem schwabbeligen Boot
hab ich nichts übrig und ich würde es auch keinem anderen empfehlen!Da fische ich lieber und wenn nicht gefischt
wird,dann wird Motorboot gefahren!Filetiert wird im eigens dazu eingerichtetem Filetierraum mit Arbeitstischen und fließendem Wasser.ICH SPRECHE HIER VON NORWEGEN!Und ich habe die 
Gabeln deshalb hier ins Board gestellt,damit diese Fischerfreunde,die ich immer sehe wie sie mit den glitschigen
Filets nicht gut zurechtkommen,sich so eine Hilfe basteln können.
@Masch und Piscator
Danke für Eure Mithilfe.Ist ja ein tolles Gerät für die Wabenbearbeitung und entspricht nach dem Bild von Masch auch voll zum Filet halten.(Ist neu für mich,hab keine Bienen!)
@Lengalenga
Deinen Piekser hast Du wahrscheinlich voll im Griff und er wird 
auch entsprechen.Aber ich kann Dir sagen,daß das Halten der 
Filets mit mehrspitzigen Werkzeugen noch einfacher ist.
Ich wünsch mir noch ein paar Beiträge dazu,vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Boardi noch die eine oder andere gute Idee !!


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2003)

@gismowolf
Ich mache keine Scherze und fahre seit 15 Jahren mein eigenes
Boot. Also kein Norwegengelegenheitsbootfahrer. Ich brauche auch keine Filetierräume und son Quatsch. Abgestochen hab ich auch noch keinen dabei. Ich fahre hier in Deutschland und hier schmeißt dich jeder Hafenmeister aus dem Hafen, wenn du da was über Bord gehen läßt. Wenn ich so gemütlich vor mich hin schleppe, haue ich eben oft schon die Filets von der Gräte.
Ich wollt dich auch nicht angreifen wegen deiner Filetgabel. Ich halte das Ding nur für unnötig. Hast du schon mal einen Fischer
gesehen, der das benötigt?
Warum eigentlich immer so eine Aufregung?


----------



## masch1 (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dolfin _
> * Hast du schon mal einen Fischer
> gesehen, der das benötigt?
> *



Das ist ihr Beruf die machen das Tagein Tagaus.
Also ich fahr nur in Norwegen mit dem Boot zum Angeln und trau mir ein filetieren auf den kleinen Nusschalen während der Fahrt nicht zu #t


----------



## gismowolf (16. November 2003)

@Dolfin !
Es wird so sein,wie Du es sagst.Aber ich nehme an,daß Du dann 
allein am Boot bist oder Dein Boot ist etwas größer und liegt ruhig am Wasser.Aber in Norwegen,wo wir oft 6 Mann im 26 Fuß-Boot
und mit 100 Diesel-PS unterwegs sind,wäre das leichtsinnig.
Hab mir Deinen Beitrag nochmal gelesen!Du ziehst die Haut ab!?
Wir halten mit Hilfe der Gabel die Fischhaut,setzen das Filetiermesser an und trennen mit dem Messer die Haut vom Fischfleisch!(So wie ein Metzger,der vom Schweinefleisch die Schwarte trennt).Wie sieht so ein Kunstrasen genau aus?
Ich nehme an wie ein Kunstteppich mit 1-2cm langen Kunststoff-
Fasern die eine etwas nachgiebige Unterlage bilden.Kann man darauf so die Haut mit dem Messer trennen,wie vor beschrieben?Ich weiß daß es mehrere Möglichkeiten und Techniken gibt um Fische zu filetieren.Ein Norweger zeigte mir mal,wie es ganz schnell geht.Er schnitt einfach hinter dem Kopf bis zur Mittelgräte durch und dann gleich in einem Zug bis zur Schwanzflosse.Die
Haut und die Bauchgräten blieben dran und drin.Solche Filets 
möchte ich nicht!Das Abziehen der Haut von einem Filet ohne Messer habe ich auch schon probiert,aber das gelingt mir nicht so,
wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Andal (16. November 2003)

Die von Gismowolf beschriebene "Norwegermethode" geht einfach schneller. Nach dem Lösen der Filets sind nur noch zwei Schnitte nötig und das Filet ist pfannenfertig. Nebenbei bin ich der Meinung, dass bei dieser Methode weniger ins Filet geschnitten wird. Vor allem bei kleineren Fischen finde ich sie einfach praktischer. Bei Barschen, oder Forellen setze ich das Messer genau achtmal an und habe danach zwei blitzsaubere Filets ohne Haut.

Abgesehen davon spricht auch nichts gegen einen schnittfesten Handschuh aus dem Metzgerbedarf. Ich lasse mich lieber wegen dem Handschuh komisch anschauen, als mir einen Urlaub wegen einer Schnittverletzung verderben.


----------



## artur (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Filetiergabeln fixieren glitschige Fischhaut*

Ich bin auch für die Wabenegge. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren nette Bayern kennengelernt, die diese Wabenegge benutzt haben. Einfach genial! Ich habe zwar festgestellt, dass wenn das Holzbrett, worauf der Fisch liegt ganz trocken ist, verrutscht der Fisch nicht. Allerdings schon nach dem dritten Fisch ist alles nass und glitschig. Das gleiche gilt für das trockene Tuch, womit der Fisch fixiert werden kann. Artur.


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Filetiergabeln fixieren glitschige Fischhaut*

hei angelfreunde,
haut nicht gleich auf mich rauf!! ich will nicht an den festen dieser welt rütteln!!!
aber, warum muss die haut unbedingt ab?? 
ich angle, esse und koche auch leidenschaftlich gern und bin der meinung, dass mit der haut eine menge an geschmack verschwindet.

bernd


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Filetiergabeln fixieren glitschige Fischhaut*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> hei angelfreunde,
> haut nicht gleich auf mich rauf!! ich will nicht an den festen dieser welt rütteln!!!
> aber, warum muss die haut unbedingt ab??
> ich angle, esse und koche auch leidenschaftlich gern und bin der meinung, dass mit der haut eine menge an geschmack verschwindet.
> ...



Keine Angst dich haut hier keiner.  Aber hast schon mal versucht die Haut von Lumb und Leng zu essen.    Naja ich denke du meinst den Dorsch aber auch da ziehe ich immer die Haut ab. Ich mag das einfach nicht. Mir ist das Zeugs viel zu zeh. 
Mal was anderes, willst uns nicht am Himmelsfahrtwochenende mal in Meschendorf besuchen kommen? Da sind wir doch am angeln und feiern. Siehe Terminforum.  #4


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Filetiergabeln fixieren glitschige Fischhaut*

@Meeresangler_Schwerin: okay, ich meinte jetzt haut von köhler und dorsch und allgemein fischen, die nicht so groß sind, dass das filet sowieso nochmals in der mitte geteilt wird, damit es nicht zu dick ist.
zu meschendorf: werde da sein!! mal sehen, wenn es mit dem boot klappt, komm ich von kühlungsborn rübergeschippert.
gruß

bernd


----------



## hsobolewski (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Filetiergabeln fixieren glitschige Fischhaut*

Das mit der Haut dran lassen mach ich bei kleineren Fischen gerne. Denn wenn man nun das File in die Pfanne gibt und auf der Hautseite Bräht ( unter Vorsicht. Meine Frau ist der Koch zu hause) bleibt das frische File zusammen und auch sehr Saftig. Nur ein großes Filestück wirt dann fast nicht mehr durch.
Zum Filetieren: Ich mache so lange ich Zeit habe die meiste Arbeit auf dem Boot. Nur unter der Fahrt wird nicht filetiert. Das ist mir zu gefährlich.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Filetiergabeln fixieren glitschige Fischhaut*

Hi,Boardie´s,ich persöhnlich nehme seit Jahren einen Kettenhandschuh wie ihn
 die Metzger benutzen,habe damit immer Griff und schütze gleichzeitig meine Hand.
 Habe aber auch schon gesehen das jemand nur zum Filetabziehen ein
 elektrisches Küchenmesser benutzt hat.
 Wollte nur sagen,letzendlich soll jeder sehen wie er damit zurecht kommt.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Filetiergabeln fixieren glitschige Fischhaut*

Solch einen Handschuh hatte ich auch mal geschenkt bekommen. Damit bin ich überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen.
@ Bernd, du findest uns in Meschendorf vom Wasser aus gesehen kurz vor der Aufschüttung wo oben das große weiße Haus steht. An Land sind wir auf dem Grundstück an der Buswendeschleife. Das mit der großen Backsteinscheune und Wohnwagen.


----------

